# spark plug beam



## VaneF

Hola!

Se pregunta qué partes del auto han sido reparadas, cambiadas en el último service. Una de las opciones de respuestas es:

"Coil, spark plug beam"

Traduzco:
Bobina, XXX de la bujía. 

¿Qué es beam en este contexto?
No sé nada de autos. Agradezco la colaboración!


----------



## jasminasul

Podría ser spark plug, beam ignition:
http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/17/ford-to-swap-out-spark-plugs-for-lasers-windshields-for-googly/
http://www.liv.ac.uk/researchintelligence/issue36/laserignition.htm

Aunque en el contexto que das no parece encajar.


----------



## VaneF

Gracias Jazmín! No encuentro en los links la respuesta que busco. 
Ojalá algún "tuerca" me saque del aprieto!


----------



## VaneF

¿Haz de bujías?


----------



## jasminasul

He encontrado eje de la bujía, el problema es que no encuentro la definición en inglés de spark plug beam, así que no te puedo asegurar que sea correcto.


----------



## VaneF

Muchas gracias jasmin!

Ojalá alguien pueda confirmar!

Podría estar vinculado con "chispa", pero toco de oído...


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm pretty sure "beam" is a mistake. What are some of the other options?


----------



## VaneF

Hola de nuevo! K-in-sc

Aquí van todas las opciones de la respuesta. Si "beam" es un error, traduciría simplemente como "bobinas, bujías". ¿Do you agree?

Air conditioning / heating systemAlternator / startingBatteryBeltBrake PadsBumperClutchExhaust pipeFiltersLightMirrorsOilOn board computerRadiatorShock absorbersSpark plugsTyres and wheel alignement and balancingWindscreen, and other glassesWindscreen wipersOther parts*None*Spare parts changing or repairing, related to car body care (micro-scratches, minor paint work)Spare parts changing or repairing, related to minor bodywork following a light bumpSpare parts changing or repairing, related to major bodywork following a significant accidentCleaning of fuel injectorsGearboxRadio CD installationEntire engineFuel injectorsSteeringMud guardDoor or door related parts, without changing of doorsCooling water, antifreezeelectronic parts*Side windows / rear window / sunroof**Wing(s)**Bonnet**Roof**Boot**Car interior (seat(s), dashboard…)*Transmission (universal joint, wheels, small connecting rod)Timing beltEGR valveCoil, spark plug beamElectrical wiring / fuses / electrical systemAccelerator, accelerator pedalDK


----------



## VaneF

Hola! Al pegar la tabla en el cuadro de escritura quedó todo pegado y sin espacios!


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm wondering if "spark plug beam" is not used here to mean the magneto, which was sort of the predecessor of the coil. If I'm not mistaken, modern cars don't have them anymore. And if you'll notice, "spark plugs" are already mentioned earlier in the list.
Maybe somebody else will come along who's an expert in obscure British terms for car parts (that are not even mentioned on the Internet). But if that doesn't happen, I would just translate "coil" y chau


----------



## VaneF

Finalmente, traduje "bobinas, bujías" y chau.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, too bad ... Oh well


----------



## VaneF

Don´t worry. If it is too obscure it wouldn't be understood in Spanish either.


----------



## k-in-sc

So did you end up having "spark plugs" twice?


----------



## rodelu2

_*Y chau*._....Just for future reference, this might be about checking the gap between the electrodes (points) in a plug; that gap is called "luz de bujías" in this area. English in the original-that-lost-all-formatting-and-I-don't-care sounds suspect so maybe we are dealing with a translation of a previous translation.


----------



## k-in-sc

It seems strange to put "gapping the plugs" with "coil" and not with "spark plugs" earlier in the list, but the beam-luz idea sounds plausible, at least. And yes, there's definitely something funky about this original.


----------



## VaneF

Yes, it is a translation from a translation, the original was in German, then translated to English, then to Spanish. As I couldn't find beam anywhere I assumed it was an error from the original in English. Now that you mention "luz de bujías", it makes sense. I am going to check that option. Thanks a lot.


----------



## k-in-sc

Unfortunately, "spark plug gap" in German is just "Elektrodenabstand" ("electrode distance apart") or "Funkenstrecke" ("spark gap"). Nothing to do with light or beams.


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> Unfortunately, "spark plug gap" in German is just "Elektrodenabstand" ("electrode distance apart") or "Funkenstrecke" ("spark gap"). Nothing to do with light or beams.


In mechanical matters, a gap is often referred to as "daylight" as in "you can see daylight under the wheels when it goes around corners" or "a thin, even width of daylight between your straightedge and....."  Is it just a coincidence you are partial to stubborn mules?


----------



## k-in-sc

rodelu2 said:


> In mechanical matters, a gap is often referred to as "daylight" as in "you can see daylight under the wheels when it goes around corners" or "a thin, even width of daylight between your straightedge and....." Is it just a coincidence you are partial to stubborn mules?


Yes, "daylight" can mean ''a gap,'' it's just an informal term rather than a technical one. No, it's not a coincidence that my ex-mule Evie is my avatar. And I just have a feeling that's not what this original is talking about. To quote another forera's signature: El instinto de la mujer equivale a la sagacidad de los grandes hombres. Honoré de Balzac


----------



## rodelu2

Yes, I remember Balzac, he drank a lot of absinthe, clouded his reasoning...You know, sparkplugs are simplicity itself, there isn't much you can do to them, no moving parts, can't be repaired, you either clean them, gap them or throw them away so if this is about sparkplugs at all, the nearest thing still is "revisar la luz". Or maybe "beam" is a typo for "clean"; what's German for "spellchecker"?


----------

